# cant figure out the problem



## manny (Mar 9, 2013)

Im still a student and in my house i got a goodman 80% furnace.When i set my thermostat to 70ºF the furnace works just fine.If i turn it of for one night the house gets to 65ºF when i turn it back on the furnace turns on normal operation but after a while the burners turn off and the blower motor runs still but then all the sudden the inducer tries to start again because the thermostat is still not satisfy and tries to turn on i change the thermostat already but it didnt make no difference in my opinion i believe my corcuit board is going bad


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Use your multimeter and see if the inducer is getting 120 volts when it tries to restart.


----------



## manny (Mar 9, 2013)

It does


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

If its getting a constant 120 volts when it tries to restart, its not the control board that is the problem. Sounds like the inducer over heat when it has to do a long run to go from 65 to 70.


----------



## manny (Mar 9, 2013)

But what i see is that the hot surface igniter glows too while it does that


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

manny said:


> But what i see is that the hot surface igniter glows too while it does that


If the inducer isn't starting nd the HSI still glows. You have a bad board.

In order for you to receive good help over the internet. You have to tell us all of the symptoms, not just a few.


----------



## FanAttic (Jan 5, 2012)

Dirty flame sensor...


----------



## manny (Mar 9, 2013)

Heres a example i turn off the furnace for a night and when i woke up the house temperature was at 65F i called for heat and put the thermostat to 70F when it reach to 66 the burners turn off but the thermostat was satisfy so while the blower motor was moving the rest of the air the inducer turned on and it the HSI glowed but then it went off and again it did the same thing and in the board it just says reset for one blink and thats what it does one blink in the circuit board theres glue all over it and the thermostat is new i cleaned the furnace im my believe i think its the circuit board


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

I it a GMP? May be a bad heat exchanger.


----------



## manny (Mar 9, 2013)

How can it be the heat exchanger


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

On a GMP, if some of the crimp rings have popped. As the heat exchanger gets hot, it separates at the rings and allows air to blow into the heat exchanger. This can cause the flame to move a way from the flame sensor, or for the inducer not to be able to keep enough negative draft to keep the pressure switch closed, and on some for the flames to roll out and trip the roll out switch.

So if you have a GMP, inspect the heat exchanger for popped crimp rings.


----------



## Ingram's water & Air (Mar 4, 2013)

You will need to check the LED on the circuit board in the furnace. When the furnace shuts down it will blink a code indicating why it shut down. In most cases, 80%furnaces only have problems with the pressure switch and an occasional roll out switch problem, however there are other possible causes, including problems with ductwork restrictions.

Thanks


----------



## angelrosario (Mar 25, 2013)

I would check all my connections, to make sure they are right. Use your meter to check your readings. Also check your circuit board.


----------



## manny (Mar 9, 2013)

I figure out it was the circuit noard whwn i took it out it was burn from the back thank you everyone for your comments and help


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Did you check for popped crimp rings yet. no use getting anew board if the crimp rings are popped.


----------



## Acrepairexpertsmiami (Mar 13, 2013)

clean the burners, clean the heat exchanger and flue, Flame sensor... maybe your pressure switch is turning the unit off?


----------



## Steven123cool (Mar 2, 2021)

You are tripping a high limit. Fan stays on until it cools down then resumes heat call. Check your return for blockage at the vent and change filter.if you have AC clean that indoor coil also.. it’s an airflow issue. Not enough air moving acrosss the heat exchanger to keep it at proper operating temlerature


----------



## Steven123cool (Mar 2, 2021)

manny said:


> Im still a student and in my house i got a goodman 80% furnace.When i set my thermostat to 70ºF the furnace works just fine.If i turn it of for one night the house gets to 65ºF when i turn it back on the furnace turns on normal operation but after a while the burners turn off and the blower motor runs still but then all the sudden the inducer tries to start again because the thermostat is still not satisfy and tries to turn on i change the thermostat already but it didnt make no difference in my opinion i believe my corcuit board is going bad


Your loosing your fire! Scary! Lack of combustion air! Partially blocked flue facing the wind and can’t exhaust at different times dependent on obstruction and/or wind. Probobly just a bad flame sensor though. I don’t think 65 or 70 degrees has anything to with it except coincidence. Why would you need to turn it off for a day anyway. Camara the flue and check for flame roll out when it quits. Could have have soot in combustion chamber or a hole in it. Sounds like a safety is shutting it down after long operation. Confused also: when the inducer turns back on to refire why does it not? Can’t proof the flue or hot surface ignightor could be bad. Honestly sounds like the kinda 80 % furnace issues that can kill ya. From my experience if the flame out and fan kicks up it is due to an internal safety. Follow the power until you find the culprit but definitely check and clean burner and orifices, gas pressure, but it can be deadly so check the flue for obstructions cause the pressure switch which clears the flame is there for the reason and symptoms your having. It is designed to shut down when clogged or partially obstructed. Flame roll out is when you are looking inside the furnace when it quits and flames roll out like water onto the flood out of the burners. Those safeties are usually resettable but I think your unit is clogged or shot. I are definitely Venturing into and gambling with a very dangerous situation. Call an expert


----------

